# shopping list for my 9 wk old Harley



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had dogs most of my life. Harley is my first havanese. He also will be my smallest adult.
I live in the middle of nowhere, and it is beautiful. But there is zero place to shop unless I drive 200 miles-which I seldom do.
So....It would be very helpful if you could give me items that I will need and where they can be purchased.
Debating on getting a back back for Harley. Any of you use them. In theory sure would free up my hands


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

harley said:


> I have had dogs most of my life. Harley is my first havanese. He also will be my smallest adult.
> I live in the middle of nowhere, and it is beautiful. But there is zero place to shop unless I drive 200 miles-which I seldom do.
> So....It would be very helpful if you could give me items that I will need and where they can be purchased.
> Debating on getting a back back for Harley. Any of you use them. In theory sure would free up my hands


 Hi I borrowed a back pack and only used it twice. If you are in the middle of no ware I bet your puppy can start learning to walk with a leash. I used a kennel and that is still being used for car travel.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I too have a small carrier. The reason I thought of the back pack is that I am outdoors alot around my place-I have my own home and live alone. So I would like to have my hands free and also have him with me. Do you recall what it was about the back pack that you did not like.
Also-what kind of comb/brush do you use, I am prepared to do the grooming but need the tools, Do You think most have their hair cut at home? Hard to imagine Harley sitting still enough,


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Petedge has alot of products you might want like Chris Christensen butter comb, pin brush, several shampoos. Check other threads for grooming supplies. Alot of people I know with Havs use strollers.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I am awaiting a new puppy and found everything I needed and more on amazon.com. I just made a list of what I wanted based on everyone's recommendations from this forum and started searching. I ended up saving about 35-50% off of what I would have paid at Pet Smart. Best part is that it was shipped free in 3 days and at my door when I came home from work yesterday. Here is a list of what I bought:
Iris ex-pen (8 panel)
Midwest crate (24x18)
food and water bowls (Bella Bowls)
dog food (Blue Buffalo)
liver treats
Ian Dunbar's "Before and After Puppy" book
combs and brush (C. Christensen)
electric clipper (Wall)
nail clipper
dog bed
pee-pad holder
pee pads
bell for the doorknob w/ a training DVD
toys (8 different. Some are Pet Stages and some are Nylabone)
puppy kongs (4 different - small or puppy sized)
car seat (Outward Hound)
travel carrier (Bergan)
dog sling (Outward Hound)
collar, leash and dog tag (engraved w/ dog's info)
neat sheet for under the ex-pen

Hope this helps!
Enjoy


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, I dont think I have more than half of all that!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, you are prepared!!! lol how fun!! when do you bring your baby home?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep in mind that back packs and harnesses will cause matting on long hair. Especially if the dog is going through a coat change. I have a large back pack for my poodle, I love it but stopped using it because it matted his hair terribly.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I bring the puppy home in 4 weeks. But have been reading this forum since March and with all of the great info and advice it really helped me with a supply list. This waiting for her to come home is the hardest part! I was able to visit her last weekend and that is what got me shopping. I have also heard that harnesses cause mats but I like to use them in the car to attach to the car-seat. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

leg71 said:


> Hi -
> I bring the puppy home in 4 weeks. But have been reading this forum since March and with all of the great info and advice it really helped me with a supply list. This waiting for her to come home is the hardest part! I was able to visit her last weekend and that is what got me shopping. I have also heard that harnesses cause mats but I like to use them in the car to attach to the car-seat. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens...


Yep except for the essentials puppy will dictate alot. My Ted prefers a flat collar. We are not fenced in and most of Teds outings are all on leash so for the 2 of us, harnesses are just a nuisance. Just from me taking care of what goes on under a collar I can only imagine a harness with mats. I had a canvas bag that I tried to carry Ted in once. He hated it. He likes to walk or be carried!!! Yep me thinks Ted rules what I purchase!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with using back packs or harnesses - but because we are talking about puppies here, I'm sure you will go through the inevitable coat change. The blissful times of using harnesses and back packs will seem like a nightmare and it makes you wonder what went wrong with the hair! lol It's a stressful time, so just wanted everyone to keep that in mind.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Make shur to pick up some bitter apple or bitter yuck spray. I also reccomend a clicker, you can train stuff so much faster and you can even train potty on que


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Keep in mind that back packs and harnesses will cause matting on long hair. Especially if the dog is going through a coat change. I have a large back pack for my poodle, I love it but stopped using it because it matted his hair terribly.


I thought of a back pack with a different meaning: for the puppy to be carried in a backpack, not for the puppy to wear a backpack.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> I thought of a back pack with a different meaning: for the puppy to be carried in a backpack, not for the puppy to wear a backpack.


ya that's what I was thinking ... Tillie was in a 'front pack' carrier the first couple of weeks we had her for her safety and for socialization. When they are young like that they don't matt much yet


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I really don't understand strollers and backpacks! IT's a dog! It needs exercise. Get a hands free leash if you want your hands free. A tired puppy is a happy owner. My havanese walks 5km every day (and would do double that if i let her). 

Other things to consider buying: 

spray to neutralize urine smell 
nylabone
puppy kong
leash and collar
engraved tag with name, address, phone number
crate
travel crate
i bought an x-pen but never used it
bitter apple spray (taste deterent, keeps dog from chewing on things you don't want)
small comb
shampoo and conditioner
plush toys with squeakers
soft dog bed


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Amazon Prime has gotten its money worth for me 100 times over, love that overnight and 2nd day shipping for free and I think the deals are much better than ebay these days.

Congrats on your puppy! and :welcome: to the forum

Kara


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a dog stroller off of Craigslist and then had to endure all the teasing from friends and family. But.....when my new puppy comes, I'm going to pop him into that stroller and take him into any store I want - Target, Walmart, the mall....

When the stroller is zipped up, it is hard to see inside, so I figure everyone will think I have my grand baby in there. (But I don't have any of those yet!)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lsprick said:


> I bought a dog stroller off of Craigslist and then had to endure all the teasing from friends and family. But.....when my new puppy comes, I'm going to pop him into that stroller and take him into any store I want - Target, Walmart, the mall....
> 
> When the stroller is zipped up, it is hard to see inside, so I figure everyone will think I have my grand baby in there. (But I don't have any of those yet!)


ditto! as a mom of 2 young-ish kids, I ADORE the stroller and use it to take Tillie on errands several times a month! The only places she can't go while in the stroller are restaurants and any type of museum... During the school year Tillie is home, crated, alone for up to 6 hrs a day, so I love being able to get her out and about whenever I can!! and Ya, sometimes, we get 'looks' like we are crazy but I just laugh them off! And most of the times my kids fight to push the stroller ... so then it is usually very cute, instead of slightly crazy!! lol
She still goes for a big walk every night and I KNOW she has 4 perfectly fine walking legs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leg71 said:


> Hi -
> I am awaiting a new puppy and found everything I needed and more on amazon.com. I just made a list of what I wanted based on everyone's recommendations from this forum and started searching. I ended up saving about 35-50% off of what I would have paid at Pet Smart. Best part is that it was shipped free in 3 days and at my door when I came home from work yesterday. Here is a list of what I bought:
> Iris ex-pen (8 panel)
> Midwest crate (24x18)
> ...


Sounds like you've been doing a lot of shopping! One thing, however... I would STRONGLY urge you to get a mesh vest-type harness (like Puppia) for your puppy to start with, and put the collar off until he starts school. Puppies (and small dogs in general for that matter) have very sensitive throats, and until they learn to walk CONSISTENTLY on a loose lead, you risk damaging their throat with a collar. In severe cases, you can even collapse the dog's or puppy's trachea, which will then cause life-long problems.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> There's nothing wrong with using back packs or harnesses - but because we are talking about puppies here, I'm sure you will go through the inevitable coat change. The blissful times of using harnesses and back packs will seem like a nightmare and it makes you wonder what went wrong with the hair! lol It's a stressful time, so just wanted everyone to keep that in mind.


Kodi wanted NO part of the expensive sling-type carrier (I can't remember the name now) that I bought for him.  That boy has wanted to use his feet from the very beginning.

We DO occasionally use a stroller, but that's more to camouflage him if we take him somewhere dogs technically aren't allowed:spy: or when I'm somewhere that I need to transport both him and a bunch of his stuff a long distance at a demo or trial.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> I bought a dog stroller off of Craigslist and then had to endure all the teasing from friends and family. But.....when my new puppy comes, I'm going to pop him into that stroller and take him into any store I want - Target, Walmart, the mall....
> 
> When the stroller is zipped up, it is hard to see inside, so I figure everyone will think I have my grand baby in there. (But I don't have any of those yet!)


I actually have an old flannel receiving blanket from one of the boys, and I drape that over the front of the stroller if I'm "hiding" Kodi.:biggrin1:

We love to go to county fairs, but we also like to take Kodi with us on our outings. For some reason, even though there are SO many other animals at fairs, they don't allow dogs. In his stroller, Kodi has snuck into several!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ditto! as a mom of 2 young-ish kids, I ADORE the stroller and use it to take Tillie on errands several times a month! The only places she can't go while in the stroller are restaurants and any type of museum... During the school year Tillie is home, crated, alone for up to 6 hrs a day, so I love being able to get her out and about whenever I can!! and Ya, sometimes, we get 'looks' like we are crazy but I just laugh them off! And most of the times my kids fight to push the stroller ... so then it is usually very cute, instead of slightly crazy!! lol
> She still goes for a big walk every night and I KNOW she has 4 perfectly fine walking legs!


While we never take him into restaurants, there are a number of restaurants around here with outdoor eating areas where dogs are allowed. The trouble is, the areas under the tables are usually pretty dirty, and there are WAY too many temping French Fries, etc, to be good for his tummy. So this is another place where the stroller comes in handy. He sits in his stroller with us, top open, and accepts pats from his adoring fans. I keep a pocket full of Charley Bears on hand so that I can hand kids something "approved" to feed him.

Like Tillie, Kodi would MUCH rather walk. We use the stroller for OUR convenience, not his.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I actually have an old flannel receiving blanket from one of the boys, and I drape that over the front of the stroller if I'm "hiding" Kodi.:biggrin1:
> 
> We love to go to county fairs, but we also like to take Kodi with us on our outings. For some reason, even though there are SO many other animals at fairs, they don't allow dogs. In his stroller, Kodi has snuck into several!


That so wouldn't work with Brody. He insists on making sure everyone knows he's there! He's not a boy of subterfuge! ha ha


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lsprick said:


> I bought a dog stroller off of Craigslist and then had to endure all the teasing from friends and family. But.....when my new puppy comes, I'm going to pop him into that stroller and take him into any store I want - Target, Walmart, the mall....
> 
> When the stroller is zipped up, it is hard to see inside, so I figure everyone will think I have my grand baby in there. (But I don't have any of those yet!)


The first time I saw one of these strollers was in downtown San Fransisco. I thought there was a baby in it. To my surprise it was a CAT and it was purring! LOL

I bought a lot of stuff for Charly that I didn't end up using. I think the dog does dictate a lot of your purchases. ie I bought toys toys.. but Charly only wanted to play fetch with a river rock and shred paper. I bought a lot of things for teething and chewing. She turned her nose up at everything. I still have a medium size Sherpa duffel carrier used once for an hour that she has outgrown. 
bed,cleaning and early stage grooming products. anti chew, no go and potty training spray. Basic puppy training video, collar and leash. Maybe a kennel or at least baby gate. Cant forget just a few toys.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

harley said:


> I too have a small carrier. The reason I thought of the back pack is that I am outdoors alot around my place-I have my own home and live alone. So I would like to have my hands free and also have him with me. Do you recall what it was about the back pack that you did not like.
> Also-what kind of comb/brush do you use, I am prepared to do the grooming but need the tools, Do You think most have their hair cut at home? Hard to imagine Harley sitting still enough,


 What I didn't like about the carrier first off Zoey got motion sickness. Second if you have ever had a front carrier for a child it is similar. I tent to still not have my hands free and feel like I need to support the bottom. Here is a picture. I'm sure others have said to buy CC combs and brushes they are supposedly the best. A small puppy just needs a small comb and a natural bristol brush. I have a wire brush a large comb and a small comb. The only CC product I have is their wood brush. I don't use it very often. With the wire brush I like softer ones that if you were to brush your arm it doesn't hurt. Its hard ordering on line but maybe you could call to find out what CC wire brush is the softest. The other brush can just be a human one.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tuss said:


> I really don't understand strollers and backpacks! IT's a dog! It needs exercise. Get a hands free leash if you want your hands free. A tired puppy is a happy owner. My havanese walks 5km every day (and would do double that if i let her).
> 
> Other things to consider buying:
> 
> ...


 I totally agree! I may have been way too laxie daisy but I took both dogs out on walks before all their shots. I even took them off leash because they follow me everywhere so that is also an option if you live in a remote area. I stayed away from dog parks and areas where more dogs are around.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just have to add, I am as thrifty as anyone, but my best investment for grooming has been the CC buttercomb5, and I reallllly do want the small face comb. I have owned many combs in my life and this is by far the best... I think the face comb will be my next investment, you can get them at the dogshows, if you go..or the buttercomb 5 I believe on HavtoHav it store..


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> Sounds like you've been doing a lot of shopping! One thing, however... I would STRONGLY urge you to get a mesh vest-type harness (like Puppia) for your puppy to start with, and put the collar off until he starts school. Puppies (and small dogs in general for that matter) have very sensitive throats, and until they learn to walk CONSISTENTLY on a loose lead, you risk damaging their throat with a collar. In severe cases, you can even collapse the dog's or puppy's trachea, which will then cause life-long problems.


Karen,
I just had to return the Puppia vest that I got for Quincy. It was like trying to put a turtleneck on him! I got the small and it fits great in the neck/chest, but trying to get his head in that little hole was horrible! I got it on him and he liked it fine, but getting it off and on was a whole 'nother story. I don't want to go up a size because then I think it will be TOO big. And what if the head opening is just as small? I do really like this harness, I just wish that it was easier to put on over his head.


----------

